# Who Are The Colony?



## Rayth (Jan 17, 2014)

The Colony from Chikara, who has been under the hoods over the years?

Fire, Soldier, Worker, etc. 

If they are not working the gimmick currently, which names are they working under now? I'd like to track them down. Thanks.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Rayth said:


> The Colony from Chikara, who has been under the hoods over the years?
> 
> Fire, Soldier, Worker, etc.
> 
> If they are not working the gimmick currently, which names are they working under now? I'd like to track them down. Thanks.





Spoiler: colony



Fire Ant is supposedly Orange Cassidy who works DGUSA, Soldier is apparently Drew Gulak and Im not sure about Worker


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Spoiler: Colony



It's been long rumored (Confirmed?) that Fire Ant is Orange Cassidy and Soldier Ant is Drew Gulak.

Silver Ant is rumored to be Leslie Butterscotch (Who was apparently also Hydra, and Dieter during the BDK storyline). I've seen people say they've seen him unmasked at shows inadvertently for what it's worth.

I haven't seen any rumors/confirmation about Worker Ant. It's likely that he's a student from the school, or some no-name indy wrestler who Quack discovered.


----------



## Rayth (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you both for the replies, I will look them up. 

The other masked guys in Chikara, like Jigsaw, Osirian Portal, etc, any ideas of those?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Rayth said:


> Thank you both for the replies, I will look them up.
> 
> The other masked guys in Chikara, like Jigsaw, Osirian Portal, etc, any ideas of those?


These were the only guys I could find



Spoiler: jigsaw and delirious unmasked




















[/url]

Oh and The Shard is apparently John Silver from CZW


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

^ I've seen speculation on that second pic that the guy on the far left is Shane Storm (Though seeing it now it looks like Smashmaster), the guy above Sweeney is Hydra and the guy between Hydra and Delirious is UMB. Not sure about UMB but I feel like the other three are correct.

A few I know/heard throughout the years.


Spoiler: Identities



John Silver is The Shard
Hieracon was Jonathan Gresham (Pretty well known)
Saturyne wrestles unmasked as Hania (Pretty well known to any general indy fan)
Retail Dragon was portrayed by Lucky 13 from CZW
Dragon Dragon was, at least on occasion, Eddie Kingston
CP Munk was Necro Butcher
Colt CaBunny was Joker
AssaliANT is apparently a wrestler named Nelson Ortiz
Darkness Crabtree was said to be Mike Quackenbush (Who also did a lot of characters throughout the years)
Sharecropper could have possibly been Eddie Kingston
Tursas was possibly portrayed by Max Smashmaster
Player Uno has wrestled unmasked as Flip D. Burger (Later as Flip, and currently as Shitty) in ISW


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

RDEvans said:


> These were the only guys I could find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear I'm not trolling but in that pic does that look like delirious legitimately only has one eye or am I seeing tings?


----------



## Bruce L (Dec 7, 2010)

sXeMope said:


> Spoiler: Colony
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Green/Silver Ant



I'm fairly certain that Leslie Butterscotch didn't portray Dieter, and isn't Green/Silver Ant. That Dieter and Green/Silver Ant are the same guy, however, seems plausible enough.


----------

